# Advice on building in Marina and the Palm



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

Moving in a few weeks and trying to find a nice apartment in either Marina or probably the Palm. We want somewhere with a spectacular view - so either a full Marina view, or a view of the sea on the Palm. Right now we really like the idea of being right beside the beach. I've seen some stunning places in Oceana which is my current favourite. In Marina I like Cayan Tower and Damac Heights also. Budget 160 max.

Firstly looking for advice on Marina Vs the Palm. I'll be working in Internet City. I hear traffic in Marina is terrible but there is a lot nearby within walking distance.

Looking for recommendations for buildings to look at, I want something modern with a high quality finish - and a good size, at least 1500sqft.

Has anyone here been through similar recently and do you have any advice for me please?


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

First thought is Shoreline buildings 1 to 10, beach side apartments. Looking onto the beach with view of Burj al Arab.

Marina residences also have nice views over the sea where the boats are moored.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, only problem with Shoreline is they are pretty old and the kitchens are horrible! Old brown wood, I hate it, I want something more modern.

Marina residences I have heard good things so I'll take a look. They are expensive however.

Any others?


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

colly said:


> Thanks, only problem with Shoreline is they are pretty old and the kitchens are horrible! Old brown wood, I hate it, I want something more modern.
> 
> Marina residences I have heard good things so I'll take a look. They are expensive however.
> 
> Any others?


Im in Shoreline now and yes, they are horrible however you can have the kitchen 'wrapped' to your taste. Facilities around Shoreline are decent, Golden Mile, Itihad Park etc.

I also lived in Marina Res. Great big apartments however had many issues with the master bedroom ensuite leaking into the bedroom and causing the wooden flooring to warp. An issue I know is common. 

That's the extents of my Palm experience In afraid!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

In case you haven't seen it yet, this website has floor plans for a lot of properties: https://developments.bayut.com/

Cayan apparently has non-conventional layouts. Some might have a larger bedroom than living room which is a in my opinion the wrong way around.
Some Shorelines apartments can be quite dated, it depends much on the landlord and the building maintenance. 

Not sure about Oceana.... (https://www.thenational.ae/uae/envi...h-building-like-it-was-made-of-paper-1.224687)

I wouldn't personally go for the Palm if you're after a 2 bedroom apartment. A 2bed comes with one parking space only. In the Marina you can get away with no car or just one car. 

Have you checked out the "original six" in Marina (Dubai Marina Towers...)? Marina Arcade has new (it's about two years since it was completed) and fresh looking apartments. I really liked the look of them.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

shaunfella said:


> Great big apartments however had many issues with the master bedroom ensuite leaking into the bedroom and causing the wooden flooring to warp. An issue I know is common.


Spot on - and having a crook for a landlord blaming the tenant for it is all too common. There are lots of landlords who bought early and are still unwiling to behave sensibly. Its a pity as I lived in there for a few years and enjoyed everything about it until th Nakheel Mall construction started, so wouldn't go back.The actual source was the shower drain which was too small and the water backed up behind the wall and the pipe joints gave way.

The issue with the Shoreline is as you've said - plus the electrics are poor, the sound insulation is non-existent and there was a huge dispute with beach access which I don't know if its resolved but tenants were locked out for a very long time due to a dispute between Nakheel and the landlords. 

We enjoyed our time there but wouldnt go back until the construction finishes and the apartment would need to have the kitchen stripped out and the wooden floor removed.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

colly said:


> ......
> 
> Looking for recommendations for buildings to look at, I want something modern with a high quality finish - and a good size, at least 1500sqft.
> 
> Has anyone here been through similar recently and do you have any advice for me please?


I live in the Marina Arcade and the finishing is great, the view is good as well with a view of the Palm and Downtown (when there isn't haze). The view was a lot better at the Torch Tower but #1 the fire made me move #2 they built the Marina Gate right in from of my spectacular view. I would go look at those as well if I was you. 

The Cayan does have a bit of a strange layout and we didn't really like it although the views were good and finishing fine. I was looking at the Damac Heights building as I like the large balconies but have never been in it. 

Don't worry about the traffic if you live on the north side of the Marina and work in Internet City, it's easy to navigate.


----------



## Reflexx (Jan 31, 2016)

I can recommend Marina promenade, Aurora, Beauport, Paloma towers, the view used to be amazing before but now they are building a new tower opposite side in place of yacht club. It's the only negative point.
Also you can consider these buildings :
- Iris blue
- Emaar 6
- JAM Marina Residence


----------

